# Remote Code for Samsung HT-P38



## Legolas (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi
I have a 
Samsung HT-P38 in Bedroom (TV2) and would like to program the remote to control
HTiB from Samsung. I tried all the VCR, VCR/DVD codes for Samsung that are
listed in the manual.

If you know the code, let me know.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Legolas said:


> Samsung HT-P38 in Bedroom (TV2) and would like to program the remote to control HTiB from Samsung. I tried all the VCR, VCR/DVD codes for Samsung that are listed in the manual.


The DVD player may be possible, but the receiver probably isn't. If any code were to work, it would have to be an amplifier code on the Aux button and they don't list Samsung as a receiver brand.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> The DVD player may be possible, but the receiver probably isn't. If any code were to work, it would have to be an amplifier code on the Aux button and they don't list Samsung as a receiver brand.


That exactly is my question. I tried all the Samsung codes, but none worked.


----------

